# Suggestion on "standard" PCB wiring connections



## zgrav (Feb 9, 2021)

How about adding an "optional" power-out  wiring hole to new or revised versions of the PCBs to use for connecting to the soft bypass relay boards?  (or add a power and ground set of connections if the existing ground to the PCB could not be tapped as a ground for the relay).


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 9, 2021)

This would also be useful for the buffer (and other) daughterboards.


----------



## Robert (Feb 9, 2021)

I would have already done this but it couldn't easily be "standardized"... there are quite a few layouts where it would be almost impossible to make it fit.

In the case of the relay bypass boards, it was somewhat intentional...   Separate VCC/GND lines coming from the DC jack helps to keep microcontroller noise and transients from the relay coil away from the signal path.

A more universal solution would be an additional VCC/GND bus added to the Power I/O module.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 9, 2021)

Robert said:


> I would have already done this but it couldn't easily be "standardized"... there are quite a few layouts where it would be almost impossible to make it fit.
> 
> In the case of the relay bypass boards, it was somewhat intentional...   Separate VCC/GND lines coming from the DC jack helps to keep microcontroller noise and transients from the relay coil away from the signal path.
> 
> A more universal solution would be an additional VCC/GND bus added to the Power I/O module.



Good points, and more connections on the board where power and ground attach would seem to be a good compromise.


----------



## Robert (Feb 10, 2021)

I didn't mean for this to sound like it was impossible.   It's something I've wanted to do for a while now it's just a little more complicated than just dropping a couple pads and calling it a day.

Quite a few boards are getting overhauls this year, so I'll definitely keep this in mind and see if there's a good way to pull it off.

It _probably _wouldn't be a very popular decision, but if it were entirely up to me I would remove the LED and current limiting resistors from the effect PCBs altogether and delegate that task to the various bypass boards.    This would put the LED in a standard location beside the footswitch on all layouts....   Then the SW and GND pads could be repurposed into VCC and GND pads.


----------



## spi (Feb 10, 2021)

Robert said:


> It _probably _wouldn't be a very popular decision, but if it were entirely up to me I would remove the LED and current limiting resistors from the effect PCBs altogether and delegate that task to the various bypass boards.


I like this idea.  Especially if Tayda pre-drilled enclosures were updated to reflect the new LED location.


----------



## Robert (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh yes, definitely, they would have to be.


----------



## p_wats (Feb 10, 2021)

Robert said:


> I didn't mean for this to sound like it was impossible.   It's something I've wanted to do for a while now it's just a little more complicated than just dropping a couple pads and calling it a day.
> 
> Quite a few boards are getting overhauls this year, so I'll definitely keep this in mind and see if there's a good way to pull it off.
> 
> It _probably _wouldn't be a very popular decision, but if it were entirely up to me I would remove the LED and current limiting resistors from the effect PCBs altogether and delegate that task to the various bypass boards.    This would put the LED in a standard location beside the footswitch on all layouts....   Then the SW and GND pads could be repurposed into VCC and GND pads.


I'm probably in the "wouldn't be a very popular decision" crowd, as I don't often use bypass boards, but given the price of the new options it might be hard to resist!


----------



## manfesto (Feb 11, 2021)

Robert said:


> I didn't mean for this to sound like it was impossible.   It's something I've wanted to do for a while now it's just a little more complicated than just dropping a couple pads and calling it a day.
> 
> Quite a few boards are getting overhauls this year, so I'll definitely keep this in mind and see if there's a good way to pull it off.
> 
> It _probably _wouldn't be a very popular decision, but if it were entirely up to me I would remove the LED and current limiting resistors from the effect PCBs altogether and delegate that task to the various bypass boards.    This would put the LED in a standard location beside the footswitch on all layouts....   Then the SW and GND pads could be repurposed into VCC and GND pads.


I would 100% be on board with that! I have a stash of 3pdt boards with LED/CLR on board that I use for anything that’s not PedalPCB (and I’ve used them for PPCB builds when I run out of PPCB breakout boards, too), could replace them all with PedalPCB breakout boards


----------



## peccary (Feb 12, 2021)

Robert said:


> I didn't mean for this to sound like it was impossible.   It's something I've wanted to do for a while now it's just a little more complicated than just dropping a couple pads and calling it a day.
> 
> Quite a few boards are getting overhauls this year, so I'll definitely keep this in mind and see if there's a good way to pull it off.
> 
> It _probably _wouldn't be a very popular decision, but if it were entirely up to me I would remove the LED and current limiting resistors from the effect PCBs altogether and delegate that task to the various bypass boards.    This would put the LED in a standard location beside the footswitch on all layouts....   Then the SW and GND pads could be repurposed into VCC and GND pads.



If you're taking a poll I would totally dig removing the CLR and LED from the PCB and putting them on a 3PDT breakout board. I had some from 1776 a while back that did this and it made things pretty convenient. Their board was much larger than yours though and I do appreciate how compact you tend to keep things. 









						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## giovanni (Feb 15, 2021)

Robert said:


> It _probably _wouldn't be a very popular decision, but if it were entirely up to me I would remove the LED and current limiting resistors from the effect PCBs altogether and delegate that task to the various bypass boards.    This would put the LED in a standard location beside the footswitch on all layouts....   Then the SW and GND pads could be repurposed into VCC and GND pads.


I personally would not like that  sorry to be part of the problem!


----------

